
GM’s decline truly began with its quest to turn people into machines - pseudolus
https://qz.com/1510405/gms-layoffs-can-be-traced-to-its-quest-to-turn-people-into-machines/
======
headalgorithm
I'm no expert in car production lines but I would assume most major car
manufacturers use the same production techniques so I find it hard to believe
GM's decline can be linked to "treating assemblers as though they were little
whirring parts of one giant machine".

~~~
MilnerRoute
The article specifically addresses that, providing examples from different car
manufacturers about how they treated their workers differently. (The company
culture, the additional responsibilities they were given, etc.)

The article is 7,000 words long, but it has a lot to say about the culture at
factories where cars are produced.

